# Install Issue - Please release key(s)...



## hoss (Oct 14, 2011)

I followed the instructions perfectly on 2 different TouchPads but I am getting the same result on both units.

After installation using ACME Installer and seeing the TouchPad load linux and go through what looks like an install, after reboot the only thing that appears on the screen is:

Please release key(s)...

If I reboot, it gets stuck at this. I cannot boot into either webOS or Cyanogen 7.1 alpha. I can get the device back into bootie mode, attempt to reflash but the same issue pops up.

Has anybody else observed this? I've searched but not found an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

I've not seen this, but I'm guessing that moboot or maybe bootie is detecting that keys (such as the menu key, volume key, or power key) are being held down (or are jammed down?) can you confirm that these keys didn't get stuck somehow?

It may not be that at all... but just a guess.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

hoss said:


> I followed the instructions perfectly on 2 different TouchPads but I am getting the same result on both units.
> 
> After installation using ACME Installer and seeing the TouchPad load linux and go through what looks like an install, after reboot the only thing that appears on the screen is:
> 
> ...


Did you download the moboot file from the URL in the instructions zipped in with the acme installer? Without that file, you don't have the gui on boot where you choose your os. That's all that comes to mind for me...

They didn't do that in the installation video, but it's part of how the installer is written now I believe. So in the cminstall folder you should have the rom, cwm recovery, moboot, and google apps. So 4 separate files in the folder, then run the installer.

If you did it that way, sorry for wasting your time 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

There are certainly no keys held down.. so that's not it.

I did include the moboot.zip file in the cminstall folder. Was I supposed to unzip it or leave it zipped up?

I'm suspecting the issue is with moboot...

I can get the device to boot straight into moboot (getting that same error) and into CWM Recovery using the novacom boot command. I suspect I'd be able to boot into Cyanogen if I could find the uImage file for it, bypassing moboot.

Is there a place to log moboot bugs?


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

actually i think moboot isn't necessary, it just automatically boots into android without it, then you have to choose to restart in webOS. Since both touchpads are producing the exact same error it could very well be a bad download. Really it's the only thing that makes sense. Everything obviously works, so it's gotta be something between the files on the server and the transfer to the touchpads. Make sure you download everything again, not just moboot, could be CM7 that is corrupt...


----------



## hoss (Oct 14, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> actually i think moboot isn't necessary, it just automatically boots into android without it, then you have to choose to restart in webOS. Since both touchpads are producing the exact same error it could very well be a bad download. Really it's the only thing that makes sense. Everything obviously works, so it's gotta be something between the files on the server and the transfer to the touchpads. Make sure you download everything again, not just moboot, could be CM7 that is corrupt...


I was suspecting that and redownloaded moboot with the same issue. I'll try again later tonight.

Is there a way to get the uImage file for the Cyanogen image so I can try to boot right into that kernel?


----------



## mercury01 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same issue, but I can reboot device with the ATT 3G ROM.
Does anyone know how to boot CM 7.1 again?


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

having the same problem but with an at&t touchpad, curious if anyone has figured out how to get moboot installed or if there is another way to dual boot effectively ? i can install a fully working (seemingly) cm7 alpha 1 but just need a way to get back. so anyone else out there got one of these and having any luck, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

Note you re not supposed to use mobood and other cM7 on 3g-enabled touchpads!

Teh gpio layouts are different and it might lead to problems exactly like this in moboot I suspect.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

hoss said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I did include the moboot.zip file in the cminstall folder. Was I supposed to unzip it or leave it zipped up?
> 
> ...


You should not unzip any of the zips.

Are you looking for the uImage name for the CM7 kernel? It's uImage.CyanogenMod.


----------



## quickstrike (Oct 22, 2011)

I have installed the alpha 2.1 release on several Touchpads including the 32GB and 64GB wifi versions. I have confirmed that this issue happens on the TouchPad AT&T 4G version only. Is there a bug opened for this?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

As stated, moboot does not currently work with 3G/4G Touchpads.

I became aware of this issue a couple of days ago and I'm working on a fix.

However, since I do not have access to a 3G/4G Touchpad, it is a little difficult to test.
So, if you have a 3G/4G Touchpad and are willing to help test, please stop by
the IRC #moboot channel on freenode.net and state that you are willing to help
test the 3G/4G fix.

UPDATE: Since November 10, this has been fixed and latest versions of moboot include the fix.


----------



## ridge12345 (Dec 25, 2011)

Did anyone ever figure this out? I wish that someone had indicated in the rooting instructions that this would not work for AT&T 4G models. I too am stuck at the Please release key (s) error and I can't get the touchpad to do anything at this point. Nothing at all. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

ridge12345 said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out? I wish that someone had indicated in the rooting instructions that this would not work for AT&T 4G models. I too am stuck at the Please release key (s) error and I can't get the touchpad to do anything at this point. Nothing at all. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, this has been fixed since November 10.

Use the latest version of moboot: http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list

NOTE: If the install instructions you are following does not instruct you to download the latest
version of moboot from the above URL, then those instructions are incorrect and you should
notify the author.


----------



## henri_p (Feb 1, 2012)

Same issue on a touchpad GO



jcsullins said:


> Yes, this has been fixed since November 10.
> 
> Use the latest version of moboot: http://code.google.c.../downloads/list
> 
> ...


----------

